# Doubt in Filing State Sponsorship of NSW (VISA 190)



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

Dear All,

I have few doubts while filing State Sponsorship of *New South Wales (VISA 190)*. I am sorry to ask so many doubts, I do not want to make any silly mistake.

*a)* As fees, do I need to pay *AUD 330* or *AUD 300*. I am applying from India. I hope it is *AUD 300*.

*b)* The mode of payment is *Bank Cheque* or *Money Order*. Here "bank cheque" is being referred to a normal cheque or is it something special.
Does NSW accepts Indian Bank's cheques ? If yes, any specific or preferable bank ?
Will Demand Draft (DD) work ?

I really wonder why they do not accept online payments. 

I need to *enclose *the *Cheque/DD* too in the envelope with all other documents, right ?

*c)* How much financial ability do we need to show in case of NSW. I am looking to immigrate with my spouse with good functional English (IELTS 6.5).

*d)* How shall I send all the documents to below address ? Is a *registered post* good enough ?


> Manager, Skilled Migration
> NSW Trade & Investment
> Level 47 MLC Centre
> 19 Martin Place
> ...


How one gets notified that his/her documents ?

PLEASE help me out, I want to start the sponsorship process asap.

Thanks in advance.

Warm Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## abhilash (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi jyoti,

I too have the same querry. Could you please post if you get any information how to make the payment.

Also in form 2 (self assesment pdf) , do we need to circle the "State/Nomination" criteria and add the 5 points ?

Thanks


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

abhilash said:


> Hi jyoti,
> 
> I too have the same querry. Could you please post if you get any information how to make the payment.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhilash,

I am done with my fees for NSW State Sponsorship. I have got a DD from an Indian Bank (ICICI) which further got the DD made from JP Morgan Chase ...which is payable across Australia.

Yes, you need to circle the State/Nomination thing.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## alok165 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

any idea what is NSW sponsorship processing time. 
I sent DD 300 AUD and otehr relevant docs on 22nd Nov 2012.But still not received acknowledgement email.


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

alok165 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any idea what is NSW sponsorship processing time.
> I sent DD 300 AUD and otehr relevant docs on 22nd Nov 2012.But still not received acknowledgement email.


I read it somewhere, its around 4-6 Weeks.

Regards.


----------



## kishor.sorthiya (Jan 14, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi Abhilash,
> 
> I am done with my fees for NSW State Sponsorship. I have got a DD from an Indian Bank (ICICI) which further got the DD made from JP Morgan Chase ...which is payable across Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Jyoti,

Could you please confirm on fees for NSW State sponsorship, was it DD or Bank Cheque?
Have you received sponsorship letter from NSW?

I too want to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Have completed ACS and IELTS.

Thanks,
Kishor


----------



## alok165 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Kishore,

Fee is 300 AUD . You can apply using DD .


----------



## AshishSharma1982 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Jyoti and Alok,

Did any one of you receive a nomination or Visa invite?

I am going through the same process.


----------



## Ssenthil (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm Sundareswaran Senthilvel from India.
I've started the process of immigration to Australia, and as part of the process, I've completed IELTS and Skills Assessment.

Now as the next step, I've created the EOI, now I've to apply for the NSW state sponsorship.

I've collected all the documents and will be sending them along with the fees for the application processing.

I'm having a clarification regarding the mode of payment.

In our country banks will issue only Demand Draft or Pay Order.
They will not issue cheques, unless i've bank account in australian currency.

Is it fine that i send the fees in the form of Demand Draft?
or do I need to send the fees as pay order?

If that is the case, please provide me the following details...

Beneficiary Name:
Address & Account No. / IBAN
Beneficiary Bank Name, Address & SWIFT / SORT Code:

What is the Authorized Dealer Bank, which the bank call it as AD bank?

Please help me in this,

Thanks and Regards,
Sundareswaran Senthilvel


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ssenthil -

You need to call the NSW Skilled Migration office and get their specific details for this. I understand they will accept a Demand Draft, however you need to confirm this and get their banking info from them. Even if someone here on the forum had their info from when they applied, it might have changed by now.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Ssenthil (Mar 4, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ssenthil -
> 
> You need to call the NSW Skilled Migration office and get their specific details for this. I understand they will accept a Demand Draft, however you need to confirm this and get their banking info from them. Even if someone here on the forum had their info from when they applied, it might have changed by now.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks Mark,
I've already sent a separate mail to NSW, asking for the information.

Regards,
Sundareswaran Senthilvel


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Good job - for what it's worth, we've found phone communications with that office to be more productive (and faster) than emails, plus you get to ask multiple questions in a conversation without emails going back and forth taking 1+ days each time.

Good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Ssenthil (Mar 4, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Good job - for what it's worth, we've found phone communications with that office to be more productive (and faster) than emails, plus you get to ask multiple questions in a conversation without emails going back and forth taking 1+ days each time.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Great, I will ask them directly over phone


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

AshishSharma1982 said:


> Hi Jyoti and Alok,
> 
> Did any one of you receive a nomination or Visa invite?
> 
> I am going through the same process.


Hi Ashish,

Sorry for late reply. I am still to get the NSW nomination but still to get the invite.

Regards.


----------



## alok165 (Dec 6, 2012)

Still waiting ..

One of my friend got it .He applied in month of October 2012


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

alok165 said:


> Still waiting ..
> 
> One of my friend got it .He applied in month of October 2012


When did he got it ? I had applied in Nov 2012 (See my signature)

Also, update your info over here.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Regards.


----------



## alok165 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry for late response.

My friend got it on 21st March 2013

Anway,I will update my deatils as well in the spreadhseet attached.That's the nice things.

Hope we will get through it.


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

alok165 said:


> Sorry for late response.
> 
> My friend got it on 21st March 2013
> 
> ...


All the best.


----------



## sureshbabu233 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Sundareswaran Senthilvel

I am going to apply for the state sponsorship by NSW. They have asked to submit a resume. I am just curious if it should be a technical resume or just a resume stating all our details. If it is ok can I have a look at your resume.

Thanks a lot
Suresh


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

U needed to submitt the technical cv as well as resume,which should br satisfied to your profession .in my point of view,reference from employers,profile of you,responsibilities are carried out in your career, achievements and goals etc
..


----------



## sureshbabu233 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. i just drafted one and i think its ok.


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

Best of luck!


----------

